# Gotta be a 'breakout' cable?



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I bought a 3.5 mm to composite a/v adaptor cable. wont work with the Bolt. One end fits in the bolt and the other is red white and yellow but no go. no wonder why the tivo cables and true 'breakout' cables were $10 more. is there an adaptor that ill make mine work?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Mini-3...388148?hash=item3ce284beb4:g:vXsAAOxymmJTkLm-

The port on the Bolt is just audio, but if these work for the Mini maybe they'll work for the Bolt.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

If you are trying to get video from #5 in the picture you are out of luck. That is Audio only. If you need component video instead of HDMI you need to get an HDMI to component video adapter. I would suggest you start looking at Monoprice. Do you want HD video or SD video?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Another option would be to get a Mini to use with it and then your cable will work to get component video from the Mini. That seems like a bit of an overkill and you would be better off with a converter from Monoprice.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks everybody. i ran an hdmi to my Sony receiver and composite audio and video from my Premiere to my DVD recorder. If somebody missed The Walking Dead I would make a copy for them. Looks like the Bolt (and the Roamios) take that option away!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> Thanks everybody. i ran an hdmi to my Sony receiver and composite audio and video from my Premiere to my DVD recorder. If somebody missed The Walking Dead I would make a copy for them. Looks like the Bolt (and the Roamios) take that option away!


Roamio still has composite output. Always active too. Sound is PCM stereo.


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Roamio still has composite output. Always active too. Sound is PCM stereo.


This works on roamio But you swap the yellow cable to left audio and white to yellow video.http://www.ebay.com/itm/301167716109


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> If somebody missed The Walking Dead I would make a copy for them. Looks like the Bolt (and the Roamios) take that option away!


The option to make a copy? Have you been running analog cables to a DVD recorder?

How about downloading an exact clone to your PC and burning to a DVD or Blu-ray disc? If you're not doing this using KMTTG I would highly recommend you look into it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Thanks everybody. i ran an hdmi to my Sony receiver and composite audio and video from my Premiere to my DVD recorder. If somebody missed The Walking Dead I would make a copy for them. Looks like the Bolt (and the Roamios) take that option away!





waynomo said:


> The option to make a copy? Have you been running analog cables to a DVD recorder?
> 
> How about downloading an exact clone to your PC and burning to a DVD or Blu-ray disc? If you're not doing this using KMTTG I would highly recommend you look into it.


Or use Archivo

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532868&highlight=archivo


----------

